# Best Bumper Sticker I have seen in a long time



## LadyCalvinist (Apr 13, 2010)

A friend of mine has this bumper sticker in her store. It says - and remember that I live in Alaska-

TINA FEY FOR GOVERNOR


----------



## matt01 (Apr 13, 2010)

Who is Tina Fey?


----------



## Tripel (Apr 13, 2010)

sans nom said:


> Who is Tina Fey?


 
I'm guessing that if you don't know who Tina Fey is, you probably don't know who Sarah Palin is either.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 13, 2010)

I didn't know either. So I wiki'd it.



> Elizabeth Stamatina "Tina" Fey (pronounced /ˈfeɪ/; born May 18, 1970) is an American actress, comedienne, writer, and producer. She has received seven Emmy Awards, three Golden Globe Awards, four Screen Actors Guild Awards, and four Writers Guild of America Awards. She was singled out as the performer who had the greatest impact on culture and entertainment in 2008 by the Associated Press, who gave her their AP Entertainer of the Year award.[1]
> 
> After graduating from the University of Virginia in 1992, Fey moved to Chicago to take classes at the improvisational comedy group The Second City, where she became a featured player in 1994. Three years later, Fey became a writer for the sketch comedy show Saturday Night Live (SNL). She was promoted to the position of head writer in 1999. The following year, Fey was added to the cast of SNL. During her time there, she was co-anchor of the show's Weekend Update segment. After leaving SNL in 2006, she created her own television series called 30 Rock, a situation comedy loosely based on her experiences at SNL. In the series, Fey portrays the head writer of a fictional sketch comedy series.
> 
> In 2004, Fey made her film debut as writer and co-star of the teen comedy Mean Girls. In 2008, she starred in the comedy film Baby Mama, alongside Amy Poehler. In 2009, Fey won an Emmy Award for her satirical portrayal of Republican vice presidential candidate Sarah Palin in a guest appearance on SNL.



I guess you have to be a Saturday Night Live watcher to appreciate the bumper sticker.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 13, 2010)

Tripel said:


> sans nom said:
> 
> 
> > Who is Tina Fey?
> ...



Wow, that isn't true. I have never heard of Fey. It must be a subculture thing to think everyone should know who she is.


----------



## Tripel (Apr 13, 2010)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Tripel said:
> 
> 
> > I'm guessing that if you don't know who Tina Fey is, you probably don't know who Sarah Palin is either.
> ...


 
Not really. The Tina Fey/Sarah Palin thing was much larger than Saturday Night Live. I don't watch SNL or never saw the skit in question, but I was still bombarded with it across all media. I was half-joking when I said you couldn't have heard of Sarah Palin either....you would have had to of known very little about her except that she was on the ticket. 

Tina Fey is one of the largest reasons why Sarah Palin was not taken seriously. Her impact on the 2008 election was enormous.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm afraid it would not be difficult to miss said comedian-

Said comedian is neither good at impersonation of said public figure, nor at comedy generally, only good at mocking condescension to amuse a very limited audience...


----------



## Berean (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## Tripel (Apr 13, 2010)

Scott1 said:


> I'm afraid it would not be difficult to miss said comedian-
> 
> Said comedian is neither good at impersonation of said public figure, nor at comedy generally, only good at mocking condescension to amuse a very limited audience...


 
While I can understand those who do not find her funny, she is a very public figure, and her audience is not all that limited. Her TV show is doing very well, she is earning awards left and right, and she has become a large box office draw. I'm NOT trying to justify her credibility, but only pointing out that she is well-recognized. 

Sort of related...I recall watching a special prior to the 2008 election which showed a polling of a wide range of voters. All of the voters were asked to name which person made which statement. One of them was "I can see Russia from my house!" and just about every one of the voters immediately "knew" the answer was Sarah Palin. Tina Fey's impersonation was so widely circulated that a large segment of the voting population attributed her character's saying to Palin herself.


----------



## KMK (Apr 13, 2010)

Tina Fey also has a scar on her face and only does closeups of her right side.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 13, 2010)

KMK said:


> Tina Fey also has a scar on her face and only does closeups of her right side.



Well, I guess she does.


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 13, 2010)

No more SNL politicians. Al Franken used to write for and appear on SNL  .


----------



## Mushroom (Apr 13, 2010)

> Tina Fey's impersonation was so widely circulated that a large segment of the voting population attributed her character's saying to Palin herself.


Which says a great deal about the voting population.


----------



## matt01 (Apr 13, 2010)

Tripel said:


> sans nom said:
> 
> 
> > Who is Tina Fey?
> ...



I guess I am more selective in regards to the news that I read. I do know who Palin is.


----------



## py3ak (Apr 13, 2010)

A handy comparison:
YouTube - SNL Palin Couric Interview


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 13, 2010)

Haha! Nice bumper sticker! I personally _loved_ the Palin parodies done by Tina Fey.


----------



## raekwon (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't like bumper stickers on my car, but if I did, I'd put that one on mine.


----------



## Mushroom (Apr 13, 2010)

raekwon said:


> I don't like bumper stickers on my car, but if I did, I'd put that one on mine.


Aw, c'mom, Rae! You mean you don't have a "My Boss is a Jewish Carpenter" bumper sticker on your car?


----------



## raekwon (Apr 13, 2010)

Brad said:


> raekwon said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like bumper stickers on my car, but if I did, I'd put that one on mine.
> ...


----------



## Skyler (Apr 13, 2010)

I've heard of her, but I had to look it up on Wikipedia before I figured out that I'd heard of her from a friend of mine who talks a lot about politics. By that point it wasn't funny anymore.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 13, 2010)

There's a lot more that might be said in comparing the esteemed Governor and the one-act comedian impersonator, but grace will restrain.


----------



## raekwon (Apr 13, 2010)

Scott1 said:


> There's a lot more that might be said in comparing the esteemed Governor and the one-act comedian impersonator, but grace will restrain.


 
Seems to me that you said all that you were trying to say in that one line. *smirk*


----------



## Jack K (Apr 14, 2010)

Tina Fey did what she set out to do very well, creating satire that was both politically sharp and legitimately funny. I too was amused.

I agree with many of Governor Palin's political views and found her to be winsome, but there's more than right views to being a great candidate and leader. Great candidates manage to rise above the sort of skewering Palin took from Tina Fey. Palin tried mightily to do so, but never really could pull it off. Too bad. Wish she had.


----------



## Dewi Sant (Apr 14, 2010)

Scott1 said:


> There's a lot more that might be said in comparing the esteemed Governor and the one-act comedian impersonator, but grace will restrain.


 
Scott,
Don't you mean, esteemed 1/2 Governor?


----------

